# radon 100mm gabel auf 120mm



## ipodmac23 (9. Oktober 2013)

moin,

ich hab überlegt mir nen radon zr team 7.0(2014) zu holen mit ner rockshox reba rl mit pushlock mit 100mm. ich würde allerdings gerne 120mm haben, wenn es schon "nur" eine Hardtail ist damit wenigstens bisschen spielraum ist hab gelesen das man das relativ einfach verstellen kann. ich kann allerdings selbst nicht so gut schrauben das ich sowas selbst machen kann bin auch noch nen Schüler
würde das dann der Rahmen mitmachen?? oder würde das überhaupt gehen ohne das ich mir gleich ne neue Federgabel kaufen müsste? fragen über fragen:/ 

LG


----------



## Bierschinken88 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

warum soetwas machen ohne das Bike ausgiebig gefahren zu haben?

Zum Einen veränderst du die Geometrie des Rades, was bedeuten kann, dass das Rad unangenehm zu fahren wird und zum Anderen glaube ich kaum, dass 20mm mehr Federweg einen deutlichen Unterschied machen.

Wenn du nen Hobel zum "über alles Bügeln" möchtest, dann kauf dir gleich ein Fully.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (9. Oktober 2013)

hmm naja für fully reicht das geld nicht und ich würde das bike natürlich erst einmal ne weile so fahren.
aber ich würde trotzdem schonmal gerne wissen wie viel das kosten würde.

LG


----------



## backstein689 (10. Oktober 2013)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> hmm naja für fully reicht das geld nicht und ich würde das bike natürlich erst einmal ne weile so fahren.
> aber ich würde trotzdem schonmal gerne wissen wie viel das kosten würde.
> 
> LG




Wenn das eine Reba nach "alter" bauart ist (also nicht wie die neue revelation, keine Ahnung, ob die Rebas auch geändert wurden), dann kannst du das gratis selber machen.
Im Sram User Manual ist alles schön mit Bildern erklärt. Im Endeffekt musst du die Federseite aufmachen und einen bestimmten Spacer entfernen.


Edit: Über den Sinn der Sache lässt sich natürlich streiten. Darum fahr das Rad erstmal so wie es ist und wenn du was änderst, heb den Spacer auf, damit dus rückgängig machen kannst.


----------



## ipodmac23 (10. Oktober 2013)

woran erkennt man denn welche Bauart das ist? Und wissen/weißt/ß sie/du/einer zufällig wie das geht wenn das die neue ist?? Und würde das dann Geld kosten?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn du das machen willst würd ich das gleich mit Radon absprechen, die haben Leute die dir sicherlich die Gabel traveln können. Aber bevor du das machst, fahr mal eins von deren 29er Probe,ein 100mm 29er vermittelt subjektiv mehr Federweg, man sitzt aufrechter und kanns bergab nen deut schneller laufen lassen wie ich finde. Dafür isses nich ganz so handlich, is aber auch ne gewöhnungsache


----------



## ipodmac23 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin allerdings 1,70 und somit noch zuklein für nen 29er


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2013)

das käme auf einen Versuch an, meine Frau ist "nur" 5cm größer, bei der klappt das prima mit dem "Trekkingrad". Ich kanns auch noch fahren mit 1,80m. Isn 17 Zoll Cube, die Radons gibts ja auch in 16Zoll.


----------



## ipodmac23 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ach ne ich bin schonmal 29 gefahren und das hat mir echt nicht gefallen weil man einfach nicht so wendig ist. Aber trotzdem danke für den tipp


----------

